# We can't find synthrapol, help!



## CrunchyChristian (May 28, 2003)

DH is out and about as we speak. He's looked at Michaels, Hobby Lobby and Walmart for synthrapol and hasn't been able to find it.

Any other suggestions where he could find it?


----------



## rwikene (Jun 10, 2002)

the only place I can think of is online....

dharma trading company


----------



## rwikene (Jun 10, 2002)

has he tried a fabric store like joanns? they might have it


----------



## wildthing (Feb 16, 2003)

I always get it through dharma....
Here's the link
Dharma Trading

They ship pretty quickly when I have ordered.


----------



## carrieanne (Jan 18, 2003)

Get out the yellow pages and call every craft and fabric store anywhere near you. I don't where else though, Michael's almost always had it in PA, I haven't checked it down here in TX but I know Garden Ridge does NOT. AC Moore always had it too if you have any of those anywhere near you.


----------



## carrieanne (Jan 18, 2003)

Asel Art Supply Addison
Asel Art Supply of Arlington Arlington
Asel Art Austin
Asel Art Supply, Inc. Dallas
Asel Art Supply Dallas
Asel Art Supply Fort Worth
Texas Art Supply Friendswood
Texas Art Supply Houston
Texas Art Supply Houston
Asel Art Supply Irving
Varsity Bookstore, Inc. Lubbock
Asel Art Supply Plano
Asel Art Supply of San Antonio San Antonio
Asel Art Supply of San Antonio San Antonio
Herweck's San Antonio
Stamp Antonio San Antonio

I looked up TX on the Jaquard website (they make dyes and Synthrapol and stuff) and here is where you can find their stuff, I hope this helps! I see you are in N Texas, I hope some of these are near you!

edited to add the link for hte site: http://www.jacquardproducts.com/stores/us/


----------



## CrunchyChristian (May 28, 2003)

Ladies, thanks for your quick replies and help!

Carrie, there's an Asel's about 45 minutes from me. He didn't have any, but ordered from another store and he'll have it Tuesday.

I comtemplated ordering it online, but I'd rather save the $6 in shipping and drive to get it.


----------

